# Capt. Stumpy's Oyster nachos.



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Capt. Sandafere aka. Capt. Stumpy invited me over for dinner Friday and he made Oyster nachos. They were GREAT!

Ingredients:

Oysters
Salsa
chopped onions
chopped jalapenos
shredded cheese-The Mexican blend in the bag works best.
I little oil-vegetable-olive
and a cup cake baking pan.

Turn on the broiler in your oven and preheat your oven.


In the cup cake pan just drop a little oil in the cup cake holes to oil the bottom. Then add the salsa, chopped onions, chopped jalapenos (too taste), drop in a oyster or two on top of that, cover with the shredded cheese.

After you have prepared all the cup cake holes stick in the oven in the broiler. Watch it, cause will only take a few minutes, then pull it out and spoon out an eat on top of a tostito, dorito, or cracker.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Yum , I do about the same , I put them on pit .


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

When is Capt. Stumpy going to fire up the pit tonight??


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jul 17, 2013)

that sounds fabulous


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

AndrewOSpencer said:


> that sounds fabulous


 X2.

1.hit print. 
2.try it out soon.

Thanks.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Had a few left over oysters. I didn't have any jalapenos on hand so skipped that and used mozzeralla. Turned out great.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Yesterday, I used some homemade ghost salsa , so I left out the jalapenos...Could only eat 10. Hehehe. Thanks 4 the recipe. 

This post deserves justice. see pics.:brew:


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

That looks good, I will definitely be trying this!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Man they look good!


----------



## rapnrod (Jul 24, 2008)

Sounds easy and very good. Will have to try!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm going to have to try this ok ne again.


----------

